# Mondi diversi religiosi, eppure...



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2012)

Oggi sono al lavoro. Come spesso mi accade nei week end.
Da quando c'è questa collaborazione con il team di manager tutto è diventato veloce. Più grande. Non ci sono più orari, regole condivise.
Tutto deve girare come dice lui. Lo capisco. Lavora così. E i suoi collaboratori glielo permettono. Ed è bravo nel suo lavoro, ma fagocita gli altri e più che proporre impone.
Purtroppo le sue scelte si rivelano quasi sempre giuste, quindi è anche difficile per i suoi collaboratori controbattere.

Stamattina ho dovuto rifare parte di un progetto che assolutamente deve essere pronto e presentato in riunione lunedi pomeriggio quindi...sono qui a fare la schiava.

A mezzogiorno mi è venuta una fame incredibile e ho chiamato il tipo del kebab che gentilissimamente mi ha portato il pranzo.
Ci conosciamo da qualche anno ma sono sempre io che vado da lui e oggi...
E' entrato come al solito sorridendo, portandomi pure un dolcetto turco e una lattina che non avevo chiesto.
L'ho invitato a sedersi, abbiamo fatto due chiacchiere poi il suo sguardo si è posato su una delle pareti. Si è alzato e si è messo a guardare le due cornici uguali appese.
In una c'è il mio sbattezzo e nell'altra  c'è il mio testamento biologico (quest'ultimo in effetti l'ho attaccato anche in casa).
-Tu vuoi morire?- mi ha chiesto tornando a sedersi.
-No, certo che no! Perchè?-
-Testamento biologico. Mai visto uno dal vero.-
-Ti da fastidio? Posso anche toglierlo finchè sei qui.-
-No.No. Faccio solo valutazione. Islam contro eutanasia e testamento biologico, ma dice anche valutare caso per caso. Vita sempre sacra certo ma...poi medico da noi è come padre e anche regole di comportamento cambiano non c'è giuramento di quello là... Poi noi anche più indietro. Non avere sempre tutte tecnologie che avete voi. Al Cairo tempo fa comunità medico islamica deciso che ultima parola medico e autorità. Insomma. Per islam rifiutare cura vuol dire rifiutare vita e dolore serve per cancellare cose brutte fatte in vita. Se tu non soffri non purifichi. Capito? Io non capire quando litigate per staccare spina o no. Non capisco. Tutti voi parlate e parlate ma nessuno ascolta l'altro. Cattolici fanno finta di ascoltare laici, e laici fanno finta di ascoltare cattolici. Non buono questo. Perchè ognuno crede di avere ragione ma discutete senza basi comuni. Medico da noi base comune. Perchè non fate anche voi così?-
-Perchè da noi una cosa che avrebbe dovuto essere confinata nel privato e nel vissuto da ognuno di noi, è diventato un campo di battaglia legale ideologico.-
-Occidente troppo complicato su queste cose. Niente basi comuni tra religione e non religione. Tu sei cattolica?- 
-No ovviamente-
-Almeno cristiana?-
-Diciamo che nutro delle simpatie...-
-Non atea vero?-
-Sono ancora in evoluzione...-
-Bene.Non tutto è perduto  allora.-


Oggi ho imparato qualcosa.
La delicatezza di un uomo che non staccherebbe mai la spina ma che accetta serenamente che qualcuno lo voglia e che se si vuole, partendo da una base comune si può trovare un compromesso.
Un compromesso che possa traghettarci verso una vera laicità.

Che strano.
Me l'ha fatto capire un musulmano.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2012)

bhè io non sono credente ....
Ma la penso come lui....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena;bt347 ha detto:
			
		

> bhè io non sono credente ....
> Ma la penso come lui....


E siamo due. Il suo pensiero è talmente semplice,lieve e rispettoso che non capisco perchè non possa essere di base per un confronto. fermo restando che le volontà del paziente devono essere assolutamente valutate


----------

